
Show HN: The first NodeJS web server on a Raspberry Pi   - tomgallacher
http://pi.tomg.co/
======
hamburglar
If you're talking about that terminal embedded in the page, it's fake.

function Ls() { function a() { $(document).bind("Ls.Init", b) } function b() {
var a = ["How.I.Met.Your.Mother.S01E01.I.am.joking.got.you.mp4.torrent",
"node-v0.6.12.pkg", "porn", "me.jpg", "index.js"], b = ""; for (var c = 0; c <
a.length; c++) b += a[c] + "<br />"; $("#terminal").append(b + "<br />"),
$(".command").val("") } a() }

~~~
mappu
It's not particularly well escaped, either - typing <s makes the cursor
disappear, and if you paste in something like

    
    
        <script>alert('hi');</script>
    

it gets executed.

------
tomgallacher
Looks like this guy [http://blog.greg-net.co.uk/post/21228054876/building-
node-js...](http://blog.greg-net.co.uk/post/21228054876/building-node-js-for-
raspberry-pi) has already written a tutorial to cross compile nodejs for the
Raspberry Pi

~~~
mrsteveman1
At Arch Linux ARM one of our developers has been maintaining Node.js packages
for ARMv5+ for a while now, they should work on any distro if you don't want
to go to the trouble of compiling yourself or don't want to use Arch.

They're just tarballs, unpack them and move the files if needed.

[http://archlinuxarm.org/arm/community/nodejs-0.6.15-1.1-arm....](http://archlinuxarm.org/arm/community/nodejs-0.6.15-1.1-arm.pkg.tar.xz)

[http://archlinuxarm.org/arm/community/v8-3.9.9-1-arm.pkg.tar...](http://archlinuxarm.org/arm/community/v8-3.9.9-1-arm.pkg.tar.xz)

We also have full Raspberry Pi support as another of our developers has had a
test board for quite a while, so if you're looking for something simple but
powerful, it's a good choice :)

<http://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv6/raspberry-pi>

------
rmoriz
BeagleBone has node.js support, too:

<http://beagleboard.org/bone>

<https://github.com/jadonk/bonescript>

~~~
paulofisch
Even better, it comes with Cloud9 IDE and node.js running by default, so can
just power it up, point a browser to it, and get hacking. <http://c9.io/>

It's a nice touch.

------
mappu

        guest@tomg.co:/$ make
        make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
        guest@tomg.co:/$ make me a sandwich
        No.

------
mappum
I'm surprised it's handling the traffic (so far).

------
nodesocket
You beat us too it. _angry face_ :) We are still waiting for our pi in the
mail.

------
tomgallacher
A tutorial will be coming soon.

------
peacemoon
there is a "porn" folder ^^

